

Ask HN: How does Metal from Apple affects OpenGL's future? - tuyguntn


======
mattkrea
I think it's hard to say at this point beyond the fact that is certainly isn't
helping it.

The more proprietary APIs pushed the less likely someone is going to use
OpenGL (DirectX is a great example). Apple doing this now basically means that
a new game dev working on iOS and Windows likely won't even get to know
OpenGL.

~~~
tuyguntn
It's good to have a great performance, but if every vendor tries to implement
its own stack for doing graphics, eventually OpenGL's development maybe slows
down.

Probably, graphics programming might get fragmented by OS/Hardware vendors

